# Are Politicians Of India Traitor To Motherland



## Ajatshatru (Jul 27, 2006)

We have seen dangerous politics in every field whether it's Army , Education , religion , castes etc . so did u people think that out politicians are traitor to mother land


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 27, 2006)

they are traitors to mother land

get link to some World's best Main battle tanks 

*rapidshare.de/files/27121759/tanks.rar.html


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 27, 2006)

All are not same some Polticians are gud nd some r bad ....So we can't say all are traitors to mother land!


----------



## royal (Jul 27, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> All are not same some Polticians are gud nd some r bad ....So we can't say all are traitors to mother land!



Well it sure seems the majority are


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

ya.....


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 27, 2006)

yes the majority are and that is more than 90%


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 27, 2006)

Well one cant generalize. We actually dont know them well, and we are no one to make judgements on any one without knowing all the stuff.

But atleast I know one thing that 99.99% are selfish and oportunistic. But being traitors, well cant comment


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2006)

yes...99.9% of them


----------



## mail2and (Jul 27, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> yes...99.9% of them



If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that wonderful statistic?


_We're each entitled to our own *opinions*, but not to our own own *facts*_

Oh BTW, I know three of them. Mulayam Singh Yadav, Laloo Prasad Yadav, Amar Singh.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that wonderful statistic?



Any1 does not need to collect the statistics to figure out something...We can see watz happng present right in front of our eyes to experience the truth


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 29, 2006)

k now i will intoduce some with gud leaders :-------

Sri Mulayam Singh Yadav (UP CM)
Smt. Jaya Bachhan
nd many more from SP nd other's


----------



## nix (Jul 29, 2006)

^^ every political party is doing vote bank politics. they are not attacking pakistan because a section of the ppl may get angry and not vote them to power. this is a very sad state of affairs in india...if this continues, there will be civil war and we'll see a repetition of history and hope not another gandhi.


----------



## mediator (Jul 30, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> k now i will intoduce some with gud leaders :-------
> 
> Sri Mulayam Singh Yadav (UP CM)
> Smt. Jaya Bachhan
> nd many more from SP nd other's



U know what r u saying? Mulayam singh yadav? Dont u read news and watch news channels? Mulayam Singh doesnt deserve to be called with a prefix "Sri". He has collaborated with SIMI and is proSIMI. He protects them and free any SIMI activists. He's the worst and next is that ball-less creep Arjun Singh. Jaya Bachan is still Ok...but rest have no patriotism......All of em are mercenaries and traitors!!


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 30, 2006)

agar mera bas chale toh salonko ek line mein khade karke goli mar do...and no its not a filmi dialouge...i wish i cud kill them all....bl***y f***kers!!!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 30, 2006)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> agar mera bas chale toh salonko ek line mein khade karke goli mar do...and no its not a filmi dialouge...i wish i cud kill them all....bl***y f***kers!!!!



tere bullet khali honge par hey sare etne harami log marenge nahi...Esiye bolta  hoon sabhi logo ko ek ek mauka de dena..Mujhe bhi


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I am perfectly sure, not less than 90% of them are bloody leeches. If atleast 50% if them were honest, India would have been developed quite long back.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Well I am perfectly sure, not less than 90% of them are bloody leeches. If atleast 50% if them were honest, India would have been developed quite long back.


quite true.....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 31, 2006)

well the real traitors r the public , y do they vote for the ex-gangsters when they know their real image ( raja bhaiya , etc ) !

not all politicians r traitors .


----------



## samrulez (Jul 31, 2006)

Most of the polititions are corrupt.....more than 90%....and that's the reason why India is not progressing...like it should....


----------



## mediator (Jul 31, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well the real traitors r the public , y do they vote for the ex-gangsters when they know their real image ( raja bhaiya , etc ) !
> 
> not all politicians r traitors .



Do u really think real public knows real image of these ppl? CAn u tell who is real public?

Well to start with, most ppl who vote are from rural areas and illiterate ppl. Educated rich ppl and most middle class ppl generally the age grtup between 18-25 dont vote.....they r damn lazy or wanna keep out of this mess.

Raja bhayaiya u say?? Do u know y do they keep saying muslim vote and keep appeasing the muslims and dalits and poor farmers?? These ppl know that rich ppl dont vote or dont have time to vote. So they only say thing in interest of these poor illiterate guys and convince them to such extent that they believe that ppl like Raja bhayiya are good ppl and saviors!

So I believe that rich ppl and youngsters are also responsible for this happening. Poor ppl have no blame on them. They r just ignorant of the current facts and happenings.

Thus these politicians shud be murdered....specially arjun singh!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 1, 2006)

no 1 in tis world can't b said he is not corrupt ny who has the power becomes corrupt (kuch zyada hote hai to kuch kum)


----------



## mohit sharma (Aug 1, 2006)

* nothing new yaar , that's a fact we can't do anything about !!!!
                         quit india and be happy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                *
i mean to say that nalayak politicians are winning here since the win of nehru at the time of independence , and look that even his khaaandanis are still enjoying status of kings in so called independent states .......

* english people use divide and conquer policy vey well , and now today's politicians are using it much better way then that !!!! *

noone gives a s### to whatever we write here , until and unless there votebanks ( consisting of illiterates sitting in rural areas )  gets affected ...............................


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 1, 2006)

Even the politicians are part of the same society from where I and U come. So think about it.


----------



## mohit sharma (Aug 2, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> Even the politicians are part of the same society from where I and U come. So think about it.



to say the truth , they are not * in reality i had seen it that the ones who had gone to politics from our society are either had to come back to home or take shelter of already ruling ganwars ( illiterates ) to save themselves .....

see our primeminister , he had done a lot for country , belonges somewhat to our society , but still what he has , what will be called in furure generations .....

THINK IT OVER MEN  , our country is still way beyond The Land Of Freedom .

and are we really free ????
 reality is that every literate people is advised to stay out of politics here !!!!
*


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 12, 2006)

yaah , they r biggest traitor for motherland , kill 100 polticians and count as 1


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 12, 2006)

I feel the bitter truth today is that all of us have become traitor to our motherland by promoting corruption, by fighting on name of religion, by blaming others for our mistakes, by not devoting ourselves to make country become developed, in our day to day life, why just blame the politicians. Yes, I agree that politicians today dance to tune of money and not principles, but instead of only blaming them, lets all try to do something for the country.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

Let this begone to the fight club


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 14, 2006)

Indian politicians are deaf , we need to bomb politicians so that they can hear some thing . Just like bhagat singh & co . 

Bhagat Singh ki jai 
chandra sekhar azad amar  rahen 
subash chandra bose zindabaad


----------



## newbie (Aug 14, 2006)

THE **** with polititians of today.
if we need to become a superpoer it should be in strong hands like INDIRA GANDHI....
Wishing happy INDEPENDENCE DAY to all INDIANS and lover of INDIANS


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with u newbie .India needed atleast 10yrs more from Mrs indira gandhi, she was tigress lady .


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2006)

Before talking about the Centre, look into your own wards/constituencies:

Are the politicians there worth their salt? 
Why are they there if they are not?
What are your options and alternatives to attempt changing the situation?
Are you an alert citizen?
If yes, then will you stop babbling and start acting?
Are you any different than these 'so called' politicians? 
Should you really be talking about traitors of the motherland?
Aren't you wasting your time?


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 18, 2006)

Indira Gandhi? Arghh! Quit that Nehru-Gandhi family crap already. They've
turned this country into a fscking Monarchy. Indira wasn't even an average
PM, let alone a Tigress or whatever. If you take a proper look at history, she
was entirely responsible for the millions and millions of Bangladeshis taking a
permanent shelter in this country. She was responsible for a fscked up foreign
diplomatic relations and policy, and failed to take proper advantages of the
1971 war, for which many of our soldiers scarificed their lives ...even though
they weren't even fighting for their Motherland.

And look how Bangladesh is paying that debt in terms of violence, hatred and
terrorism. You people fail to see how she totally destroyed the legal and political
systems, took over the country with malicious intentions, and set her sons free
to rule as if it were some wrenched Afrikan country.

Frankly speaking, the Nehru family has contributed little, if any, and reaped
huge rewards. Indira was wise enough to assume the 'Gandhi' surname to fool
the illeterate and dreamy people of India into giving them a false interpretation
of her relations with the 'Gandhi' legacy.

We're still paying an undue debt by serving to her family. And mind you, if this
legacy is not broken forcefully, the next generation will never forgive us for our
ignorace, laziness and low self-esteem enough to make an entire family rulers
of this country. We have only two choices now: either we all hail Queen Sonia
and her family, or we throw them out with the rest of their minions.

As for the rest of the politicians, there should be public hanging ceremonials
held in respect for all these traitors. Until ans unless we all start taking our
country seriously, these bastards will continue to hijack our today and tomorrow.

Not to say that a few supremely rich politicians are richer than the whole India
combined. They laugh at people dying of hunger. They make money whenever
there is flood or draught. They sell out our National secrets and still nobody
raises a finger against them. They mock the Supreme Court and the constitution.
They are the lawmakers and the only lawbreakers with endless impunity.

They are a shame on our face. You don't live with something dirty on your face,
forever. Rise; wipe them out of our lives and our Nation.

Act now with iron fist, or be a slave forever.


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 18, 2006)

We need administrators not politicians. I wish we get someone who thinks and acts like Chanakya (Kautilya).


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 19, 2006)

Did  we need a Subash chandra bose like guy for our country .The real son of India ,every mother can proud giving birth to son like Subash chandra bose 


Subash chandra bose "The Father of India "


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 19, 2006)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Did  we need a Subash chandra bose like guy for our country .The real son of India ,every mother can proud giving birth to son like Subash chandra bose
> 
> 
> Subash chandra bose "The Father of India "



What about gandhiji


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> What about gandhiji


He should be promoted to the title of "Grandfather of India". 

Jokes aside, Gandhi was too political and contributed little to the independence
of India to deserve any title. He even called for admittance of Indian lads in the
British army to serve Britain in World Wars. Had it not been the huge British
economic and military losses in WWII, India would not have earned her
independence in 1947.

Non-violence is a method too impotent to move governments, let alone change them.
We shouldn't even celebrate the Indepencence Day, because we didn't earn it.
We were literally begging for it.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 19, 2006)

omg yamraj, i just made that point to someone this morning....India did not win Independence as much as the British lost their control over us. But I think it was right to fight in WW2 for the allies. The Nazi enemies were foes of humanity itself.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2006)

Nazis are depicted as evil in textbooks, literature and movies simply because of
a concept known as "Alternate History". We'll probably never know which side
was more evil than the other, because of the biased media, propaganda and
hype. Russians were the worst. They even mass slaughtered their own people.
Then, there were mass killings and rapes of the German people by the Jews
and Russians after Germany surrendered. It's not that a country or a group
is evil. Human beings, in general, are dark and evil creatures.

We learn to live in peace and harmony, but wars and hatred comes almost too easily.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 19, 2006)

nah, the nazi evil was in their policies themselves. Even their ideals were hoorendous. anyway this is OT, and the other people here would get angry if we discuss it too much.


----------

